# Amtrak retiree pass policy



## On_The_Dole (Jul 12, 2010)

Where to look online (or who to ask) for current Amtrak management retiree pass policy regarding reservations, sleeper space, dependent travel, annual trip limits, etc.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 12, 2010)

If you want info "on the dole" go to a manned station and ask the agent. They should know right off as they are the ones who cut the tix. Otherwise, they have instant access to the computer and will probably make you a print out if you ask nicely. If all else fails you can call D.C but that would be my last move. h34r:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you. Station agent said my RTPC is valid and expires in the year 2044, I'll expire before then. 1-800-USA-RAIL said call Pass Bureau at 1-800-424-0224. Pass Bureau is mailing pass policy pile of paper to me, nothing online.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 13, 2010)

I think that the year 2044 is just a placeholder -- it's supposed to be good for life. Maybe they are betting you won't live that long?


----------



## had8ley (Jul 13, 2010)

Guest said:


> Thank you. Station agent said my RTPC is valid and expires in the year 2044, I'll expire before then. 1-800-USA-RAIL said call Pass Bureau at 1-800-424-0224. Pass Bureau is mailing pass policy pile of paper to me, nothing online.


I'm jealous...my pass expires in 2042 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Old railroaders never die, they just roll away!


----------



## James G. Campbell, Jr/ (Sep 25, 2011)

I am inquiring about the renewal of my annual pass. I am a retired employee of the ICRR now yhe Canadian National

Railroad. Also my wife that was listed is deceased and I hace remarried and would like to have her name on my

pass. Kindly advise at your earliest convenince. Thanks,

James G. Campbell, Jr.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 26, 2011)

James,

Since we are not Amtrak workers and Amtrak does not run this forum, short of some advice from other retired workers with passes, there is little that we can do to help you. We certainly cannot intervene on your behalf with Amtrak.

Therefore, I have removed your personal info, namely your address & phone number.


----------



## Letitia Hartman (Mar 6, 2012)

My husband was a 40 year employee the railroad. He passed away 3 years ago. Can I, his widow, use his pass?


----------



## caravanman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi,

Please be aware that this website is 100% *not* part of Amtrak nor any other railroad business... It is simply run by amateur rail enthusiasts... It seems that your best way to find that information would be to contact the telephone numbers listed above, on the first few posts here.

Ed


----------



## Christopher carme (May 15, 2012)

I, Christopher Cxxxxx am a pass rider. My daughter is on my pass. Se is 24. She tried to make a reservation and was told she was not on my pass. We just came back from Florida on April 22,2012. Why is she not on my pass?

Thank you.


----------



## MrFSS (May 15, 2012)

Christopher cxxxxx said:


> I, Christopher Cxxxxx am a pass rider. My daughter is on my pass. Se is 24. She tried to make a reservation and was told she was not on my pass. We just came back from Florida on April 22,2012. Why is she not on my pass?
> 
> Thank you.


Christopher - you need to contact Amtrak. This forum is not part of or affiliated with Amtrak. We can't answer your specific question. Please contact Amtrak direct.


----------



## Trogdor (May 15, 2012)

You need to provide the pass bureau with written proof of your daughter's full-time college student status.


----------



## Anthony (May 15, 2012)

Please call the Amtrak Pass Bureau at  1-800-424-0224.


----------

